
Will Canada’s universities step up to stop the brain drain? - drpgq
https://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/rob-commentary/will-canadas-universities-step-up-to-stop-the-brain-drain/article38318121/?cmpid=rss&click=sf_globe
======
drpgq
I'm not really sure what Canada can do about this. Maybe make startup equity
crazily low taxed?

